# Which coffee maker should I buy ?



## robcmar

I know this is going to open up a can of worms but I would appreciate some advice on which coffee maker to buy. Have been using a cafetierre and a vesuvias for years but they don't hit the spot like proper espresso coffee. Was thinking of the De Longhi icona but gone off it as you can't get mugs under the spout and have read some negative comments about the build quality. Looking to spend £150 for a new one, any suggestions ?


----------



## RoloD

Gaggia Classic. A bit more than your £150 new but you can get refurbished ones below that price or a good second-hand one - maybe from somebody here.


----------



## robcmar

Can it fit mugs ?


----------



## forzajuve

robcmar said:


> Can it fit mugs ?


How big is a mug? In any case you may want to extract into a shot glass(es) and then transfer to a mug. It will depend on your taste but for me you would want some small cups for milky drinks from an espresso machine (6oz) to get the most flavour out of your time/investment in the espresso. Of course straight can be even better.

If you want large standard coffee then your money would be best spent on a grinder and fresh beans. That way you can get the best out of your current brew methods. If that gets you going you can then step into the world of espresso.


----------



## robcmar

That seems like good advice about the mugs. Cheers.


----------



## chimpsinties

Always factor in your accessories into any new purchase. Just getting a Classic will not end well, just read some posts on here from people who thought that would be ok.

You're also going to need a good grinder, tamper, probably new baskets, cleaning stuff, cups/glasses. And that's before you get into it and get proper upgraditis









Seriously though. Double that budget, go 2nd hand if you can and be prepared to spend a bit more at some point down the line


----------



## robcmar

OK. Will look at other's comments about the Gaggia. £150 is really my limit unfortunately.


----------



## chimpsinties

Then I'd suggest a 2nd hand Classic £100 ish, a Polex hand grinder (or similar) £20 ish and a decent tamper £25 ish.

Without these at a bare minimum I feel you'll only be letting yourself (and your coffee) down. It's not that we're all mad on spending big bucks on gadgets here. If anything, he opposite is true. Everyone's out for a bargain and wants to do it as cheaply as possible. The thing is, you soon realise there really is no "cheap" way to do it and quality (and taste) cost money


----------



## robcmar

Thanks for that.


----------



## chimpsinties

Haha, I like the way you craftily edited that out. You were about to get a slap upside the head


----------



## robcmar

I was indeed ! Need to go to Specsavers.


----------



## MWJB

To echo what Chimpsinties is saying..."espresso" for ~£150 is a tall order.

Coffeegeek had a MyPressi Twist for sale for £60...you can put a yard of ale under it if you like ;-), a "tried & tested" unit would be a good choice, there are a few tales of fickle units regarding tolerances. That (Coffeegeek's 2nd hand unit) with an electric grinder could see you "on the road" for a little over ~£250-ish....which puts it in a similar bracket to the other "non pump/electric" machine options like the Handpresso & Presso.

If you're not intending to carry the maker about, the 2nd hand Gaggia Classic makes a lot of sense. Dig a little deeper funds-wise if you can.


----------



## robcmar

So I think what we're saying is that a Gaggia Classic is OK, but not going to give a great espresso ? I knew this would happen, what am I looking at if I increase my budget to £200 ? (I have a local bean shop who will freshly grind my beans on request so can probably get away without a grinder).


----------



## RoloD

robcmar said:


> So I think what we're saying is that a Gaggia Classic is OK, but not going to give a great espresso ? I knew this would happen, what am I looking at if I increase my budget to £200 ? (I have a local bean shop who will freshly grind my beans on request so can probably get away without a grinder).


 No, a Classic can give you great espresso - you have to pay a lot more to get a substantially better machine. But the key to espresso is what you put in the machine - not only the beans, but how they are ground. Too coarse and the water will come through too fast, and the espresso will be weak. Too fine and the coffee may be bitter. Adjusting the grind AND having good fresh beans is essential. That's why everyone here will tell you not to scrimp on the grinder.

Having said that, there are people who are happy with a machine like a Classic and pre-ground espresso coffee from one of the Italian brands. But it's not the best way to go.


----------



## chimpsinties

robcmar said:


> So I think what we're saying is that a Gaggia Classic is OK, but not going to give a great espresso ?


Nooooooo! The Classic is probably your best bet. It's a great little machine. What we're saying is as Rolo says, Invest in a very good quality grinder too or you'll very soon regret it.

Mine's currently for sale in the for sale section at the bargain price of £120 because I want to upgrade







Combine that with a 2nd hand Classic for £80-£100 and you won't be far outside your budget.


----------



## czgreco

i am looking for coffee machine as well and i thing that will go for the isomac tea 2 here http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=d-isomac is little expensive but i thing is the only one that can deliver coffee shop quality at the best price.


----------



## Earlepap

Just to reiterate what everyone else has said, it's all about the grind - and the beans of course. In fact, if you really can't stretch your budget above £150 I'd recommend buying Chimps' grinder and then get an Aeropress or Hario V60. Although these won't give you espresso, what they will give is excellent brewed coffee a hundred times better than an espresso from a Gaggia Classic (good as they are) combined with pre-ground beans or a shit grinder.


----------



## chimpsinties

czgreco said:


> i am looking for coffee machine as well and i thing that will go for the isomac tea 2 here http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=d-isomac is little expensive but i thing is the only one that can deliver coffee shop quality at the best price.


That is a lovely looking machine.

What grinder are you going to pair it with?

Why jump in with such an expensive machine right away? Do you know you're going to get the use out of it? Don't get me wrong, I wish I could afford one. One day soon I'll have my Giotto Evoluzione, one day... one day.


----------



## garydyke1

czgreco said:


> i am looking for coffee machine as well and i thing that will go for the isomac tea 2 here http://www.coffeeitalia.co.uk/proddetail.php?prod=d-isomac is little expensive but i thing is the only one that can deliver coffee shop quality at the best price.


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/archive/index.php?t-1994.html


----------



## robcmar

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## MartinB

Welcome!

I'd reccommend a Gaggia machine with solenoid - Classic/Baby/Baby Class etc

From my experience i'd say as long as they are looked after, the machine will be reliable and consistent however the important thing here is to get consistent shots which will be down to you, not the machine! Good luck


----------



## on3orafter

I recently brought a secondhand Gaggia baby Class D off ebay which was meant to be in good working order. However when it arrived the whole thing was full of limescale and no water would pass through it. I have descaled it now and got it going but I think next time I would buy a new classic.


----------



## robcmar

I'm not tying to prolong this debate honestly ! What about the Gaggia RI8154 Espresso Pure Coffee Machine  ? It's just that I've got £100 in John Lewis vouchers so it would be useful if that machine was OK.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com

go for classic. very reliable. the espresso has had issues with leaks on to steam stat causing over heating

mark


----------



## robcmar

OK, thanks.


----------



## JohnnieWalker

Well I have the Gaggia Classic and a Baratza Virtuoso grinder and together they can make a good espresso.

Having said that I've recently started using my Bialetti Brikka stovetop and I'm loving it.

I've just made myself my version of a flat white, maybe not technically a flat white but I ground Costa Coffee beans at setting 6 on my grinder and I just poured steamed milk on top of the 'espresso' from the Brikka.

To be honest, I actually find I prefer the taste to what my classic can produce, whilst this may be because I'm not using the very freshest beans possible I still think that the Brikka makes a really nice Coffee.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ftf5ub

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## JohnnieWalker

Robcmar, will you be making milky coffees?

If not then why not get a Bialetti Brikka and a decent grinder, you can then use this to get you started and if you decide you want 'more' than the Brikka can offer then get a coffee machine.

You'll then have a decent grinder and a Brikka as a standby/travel option.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?gkzibo

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## robcmar

I do like milky coffee. I have got a stovetop maker, not the Bialetti, and the coffee always tastes bitter. I'm assuming I'm using the wrong grind ? I get my beans freshly ground at a shop, what grind should I ask for ?


----------



## JohnnieWalker

Well I'm grinding my Costa coffee beans at setting number 6 on my virtuoso, and when grinding for my classic it's between 0-3.

So you need a fine grind, but not as fine as for an espresso machine.

My 'pucks' from the Brikka basket are much drier than when I used to use coarser grinds.

I simply grind directly into the basket until almost full, then tap it slightly to settle the coffee.

---

I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?55ta2j

Costa Coffee Beans, Ground Coffee & Syrups available at http://CoffeeDelivered.co.uk


----------



## robcmar

Thanks for that I'll try a fine grind then and see how that tastes.


----------



## stubones666

I'm new around here and just looking at getting a Presso...from other's knowledge would I be best looking elsewhere??


----------

